# Build thread - Fun with Flame Walnut & Curly Maple



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I really just wanted to practice something I haven't done in a long, long time and came up with an idea based on what I 'saw' in a piece of Walnut Crotch (or Flame Walnut if that's your preference). And I've never done a build thread so this will be new, as well.

First step, resaw the Walnut for bookmatching, make a good clean joint, then glue -








Here it is with a little Naphtha to see how the color and figure is going to look. It's a beautiful piece of Walnut!








Then a little spray adhesive for my pattern - 








Modified the pattern to add a Florentine cutaway and then cut it out. As you can see, it isn't very large - 








At first I was going to just lightly break the edges, put a little finish on, and then call it quits. But I decided to add some purfling. That meant I had to make a tool for my Dremel so I could cut the rabbet for the binding. Several months ago I ordered a 3/4"-12 bottoming tap so I could make whatever I want to fit my Dremel. Why in the world they threaded that 12 and not 10 or 16 I'll never know but now that I have this tap I can make what I want. So I took a piece of Mahogany, drilled/tapped, added a semi-adjustable guide on the bottom and prepared to cut a step for the binding.


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks sweet!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Did a simple test on a scrap piece for depth and to check out my guide, then proceeded to cut the rabbet for binding.








Ready for binding - 








The purfling (or binding) is Birdseye Maple and Macassar Ebony cut from veneer. I used my veneer saw against a guide to cut thin strips long enough to go half way around.








Then clamped the veneer between two pieces of Teak and scraped and hand planed one edge of the binding so it would fit tightly to the rabbet.








Next I started the bending process. I put each piece in water for about 30 seconds then on to the heated pipe for bending.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Testing the fit - 








All three pieces in the cutaway look good so moving on to the rest of the binding - 








One side complete and ready -








All cut, bent, and tested for fit - 








Ready for gluing, taped together so I don't lose the order -


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Cutaway glued, blue tape holds just fine for this - 








One side glued. I used some nylon ties to help put extra pressure on the binding and to make sure the outside piece didn't roll while I pulled the tape taught.








Clamped the ends to make sure they were seated properly - 








Binding on, glue dry, and ready for trimming flush. My original thought on how I was going to use this little piece had the very bottom inset into a dado, therefore the binding joint wasn't going to be seen. That meant I didn't have to spend a lot of time on the scarf joint, trying to make it seamless, and the result is a mediocre merging of the three pieces of binding.








Cleaned up a bit and with Naphtha to see how it's all going to look -


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Incredible


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks awesmoe so far!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the comments - it's a fun build! :yes:

I figured I needed to practice on my rosette inlay around the sound hole and didn't want to do that on the Flame Walnut, so I found a thin piece of Walnut to use as a test piece. I made another accessory tool for my Dremel and this time I drilled a 3/4" hole in some Maple for a pivot point and mounted it such that it is adjustable on the bottom of the block. Then I drilled a 3/4" hole in the Walnut test piece and inserted a short piece of 3/4" dowel rod to use as a pivot. Once I set my depth I just kept spinning it around and cutting until I had a groove sufficient for three pieces of Birdseye Maple and Macassar Ebony. 








When I was comfortable with the fit I then increased it to double the width for six pieces.








I didn't make any attempt at a scarf joint or try to make the end points seamless since I was more concerned about the overall fit, getting it level with the surface, and not having any voids around the circumference.








Then I thought about it and figured I'd inlay a keystone shaped wedge of Birdseye Maple. Again, this was just a diversion for a little practice and having fun while doing it.








I liked the way it came out so I cut the ring on the scroll saw and sprayed a few coats of Nitrocellulose lacquer. My wife asked what I planned to do with it and I told her I'd probably just hang it on the wall in the shop. She had other ideas so now it's hers and she keeps the little wooden washer on her desk. She's such a sweetheart!!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, so the test rosette inlay diversion is out of the way and worked just fine. On to the little guitar!

Same setup and just cutting the rosette groove.








Finished cutting - 








3/4"-12 bottom tap, Dremel pivot block - 








I used CA glue on this one because I was holding the scarf joint closed and wanted it to stay that way. All I had to do was keep my fingers out of the way unless I wanted to become part of this little piece!








Planed and scraped to just a few thousandths above the surface -


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Ready to cut out the sound hole but didn't want to risk the Forstner bit chipping the back side, even though it was a brand new and very sharp Freud bit. First off, I had a 3/4" hole to deal with so I had to use a short piece of 3/4" dowel rod in the hole to keep the Forstner bit centered and that was a bit dicey on the drill press. I thought about going halfway through and turning it over but I also didn't want to risk having a line or groove if the two holes didn't line up perfectly. So, on to the scroll saw to cut it out and then sand flush. I chose to err on the side of safety and not risk anything at this point. 

Cutting the sound hole out on the scroll saw - 








Scraped and ready for finishing, put a little Naphtha on to see how the light refracts off the Flame Walnut and Birdseye Maple - 








So, along the way I had another distraction. A piece of Curly Maple kept getting in my way on my bench so I cut away everything that didn't look like a guitar bridge. That was a two hour distraction but it was fun! :yes:








However, I didn't get the proportions right... 








Sometimes I just crack myself up! :laughing: Enough playing - on to the base.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I like the contrasting woods so the base is Curly Maple. Started with a block and cut a 90 at a 45 degree angle on the bandsaw by just standing it on edge and cutting a 'V' (PM66 not yet rebuilt - I'll get there one day). The little Walnut guitar shape is going to set in that groove and lean back on a 45 degree angle.

'V' cut out - 








I knew early on that I wanted the base to be 'light' and have an open look, not weighty in appearance, but not dainty. It appeared the front was too bulky so I cut some of that away, again on the bandsaw.








So I figured I'd cut the bulk of the base out and thought about several shapes, deciding ultimately on a simple circle. Looked at three sizes for a while (about a minute) before deciding on the middle circle. After cutting the circle on the bandsaw it still looked too bulky - 








Figured I would 'thin' it down a bit, give it some shape, and cut away a little more on the front edge. I confess at this point it reminded me of something from Star Trek...








After handling it for a while for scraping, filing, and sanding I decided it needed some additional support for the Walnut guitar so I cut a piece of the Walnut I cut the guitar out of and shaped it to suit my vision. Then I cut a groove (yep, on the bandsaw) and set the support piece into the dado. It fit just fine so I glued it in.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

You have a TALENT!! My guitar would look like a BANJO!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, Travico! A banjo would've been cool, too.

Ok, so what is the purpose for this little piece of Walnut shaped like a guitar? Tell ya' in a minute...

Here it is finished, btw. Nitrocellulose lacquer, several coats and wet sanded with Micro-Mesh from 1600 all the way to 12000. Then a little hand rubbed application of Meguiar's Show Car Glaze 7. 








Side view, nice sheen - 








Back side, just hand rubbed to satin sheen - 








Cutaway detail - 








I also ended up with a nice sheen on the Curly Maple front but that was harder to photograph -


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

You know when several things get in your way often enough it's just time to deal with whatever impedes your progress. Well, I have a personal iPhone 4S and a business iPhone 5S and I carry both just about everywhere most of the time. When I get to my desk I typically just set them down in front of me. Within a minute or two they're either covered with a piece of paper or just plain in my way. 

I had been wanting to practice my bookmatching and binding so I came up with an idea and carried it out on this little project. 

It was a fun build and I hope y'all enjoyed the process and end product.








Thanks for looking!
David


----------



## Eugene Shin (Aug 27, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I like the creative work and execution of idea! Smart choice of materials and very well detailed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

That was simply amazing woodworking right there...

:yes:


The binding that you did around the edges looks great as well.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It was definitely fun. I'm making a slightly larger one in different woods for my iPad to use in church when I play guitar, but I won't bore y'all with the build. I'll just post some photos when it is finished.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Must be a fun build! I enjoyed looking on the process! Great wood,design and finish.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

well done


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, that is beautiful, I really enjoyed your photos. That is one beautiful finish, perfect.


----------



## ObtainiumMaker (Oct 2, 2012)

That's just exquisite. You had me thinking it would be a guitar for a while there


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

ObtainiumMaker said:


> That's just exquisite. You had me thinking it would be a guitar for a while there


Yeah, it was a *lot* bigger until I started wet sanding it... :laughing:

Thanks for the comments and compliments, guys. 

God makes some beautiful wood and we get to shape it with the only limit being our imagination. Fun stuff!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Very very nice!!!


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 6, 2012)

Great build thread. Well lit photos. Clear explanations. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, guys! I have one more of a completely different style and use and I'll post soon on that.


----------



## carny (Oct 22, 2014)

I was going to guess it was a wine bottle holder. It would probably work for that.

Looks incredible!


----------

